# 04 Altima Low Beam Adjustment??



## creel228 (Oct 22, 2015)

How do you adjust the low beam lights on an 04 Altima. I found a screw on the back of the headlight unit that adjusts the bright light but not the low beam. Thanks


----------



## creel228 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have an 04 Altima and I can only find that one adjustment. I took the low beam out and bent the tabs and then did trial and error until I got them how I wanted them.


----------

